# Secret N perm (sub 0.5 secs) on Youtube is FAKE!!



## RubikZz (Apr 12, 2011)

Hallo,,

I think much of people here have seen these video: 




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZucBq238JD8

But it is fake, I have see it in slow motion and it is a trick.
I let show you:
This is the algorithm he use:
http://alg.garron.us/?alg=R-U2_R-U2_R_U2_R&animtype=solve&stage=PLL
If you see the video in slow motion you see there is a yellow piece right down on the cube.
He has his thumb on it but if you see it in slow motion you see it.
And on the back he has his ring finger and middle finger on it:

His thumb on it:






The back:





I hope it interest you.

Sorry for bat English.

Greeting Mathijs.


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Apr 12, 2011)

RubikZz said:


> He has his dump on it


 That's gross.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 12, 2011)

ok.

This was said like 5 seconds after the video was made.


----------



## amostay2004 (Apr 12, 2011)

SHAME ON YOU BREANDAN!!!


----------



## RubikZz (Apr 12, 2011)

Also you can see in slow motion is that an R' move is impossible to get the yellow on top.

And sorry for bet English.


----------



## Zane_C (Apr 12, 2011)

Another case solved by detective RubikZz.


----------



## Cubenovice (Apr 12, 2011)

I like the bat english!


----------



## Godmil (Apr 12, 2011)

OP, just in case you don't understand all the sarcasm that this thread would generate: Everyone knows it's fake. It was a joke video.
But well done for finding out how it was done.


----------



## Shortey (Apr 12, 2011)

son... i am dissapoint


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 12, 2011)

WAT.


----------



## JyH (Apr 12, 2011)

its fake?
no wai


----------



## gasmus (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok thats it. I've been living in shame way too long. Yes, the video is fake.

There i said it. I hope some day you will all find it in your hearts to forgive me:/

>_>


----------



## Erzz (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll forgive you next wednesday.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Apr 12, 2011)

Erzz said:


> I'll forgive you next wednesday.


 
Just in time to get down for Friday.


----------



## CubicNL (Apr 12, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Another case solved by detective RubikZz.


 Can't wait for the next mistery he solves


----------



## MagicYio (Apr 12, 2011)

If something says 'secret', and especially in a Youtube movie, it's meant to try to make you accept it as true by making it more believable by stating it is unknown, and therefore making your scepticism go away, and think it is your ignorance. 

But that movie was obvious.


----------



## gasmus (Apr 12, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> Erzz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll forgive you next wednesday.
> ...



Wednesday?

I know yesterday was Thursday, tomorrow is Saturday and Sunday comes afterwards. But when is Wednesday?


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 12, 2011)

*yawn* http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/s...ret-N-perm-(sub-0.5-secs)&p=500773#post500773

Use the search function before creating a thread next time.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Apr 12, 2011)

gasmus said:


> Ok thats it. I've been living in shame way too long. Yes, the video is fake.
> 
> There i said it. I hope some day you will all find it in your hearts to forgive me:/
> 
> >_>


 I will NEVER forgive you for this!!!


RyanReese09 said:


> Just in time to get down for Friday.


Yeah, I plan to get in a car with 12 year olds and let them drive me to Vegas.


----------

